# RC Heavy Construction equipment



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Not sure who, if anyone here has ever been into remote controlled tractors, excavators, loaders, etc... Anyway recently been watching videos of 1/5 scale RC heavy equipment. Not toys, real earth movers that are all metal.

I have been searching all over the net, ebay, specialty RC stores, even overseas websites. I cannot find anyone that sells anything larger than 1:14 scale. Even the RC forums couldn't answer. Wild really. And none of the youtubers respond when asked.

If anyone knows where these are sold I'd appreciate any links.

https://youtu.be/ojUUnfkK8MA?t=528


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

The guy that made this video said in the comments it was done in his garage. Doesn't seem like anyone manufactures these.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

I just watched a couple of his earlier vids and that's definitely custom made.

He even made a skid steer with a rotary mower deck on the front!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gETYxrNMvh4&ab_channel=Billlowe


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Wow. That is insane. Love it. I guess I need to switch gears and either settle for a 1:14 or learn how these are made. Man, I could sure use that skid steer with a loader in my backyard!

Thanks for the feedback everyone.


----------

